# Puppy millgirl needs home , Ohio



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is what the info says..

Female Maltese, approx 1-2 yrs old, out of Amish puppy mill, very timid, has her Rabies vaccine and been spayed, needs rescue to work with her... She's 8.6 pounds Vet bill is $99.06, if you can cover that to adopt her...


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...262887233.8952.100000345788430&type=1&theater


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Oh dear........I always dread to see the abuse inflicted on puppy mills survivors. I wish I was in Ohio.
I'm currently sponsoring 3 rescues and have my eyes on a local maltese girl available for adoption.

Michelle, thank you for posting this. Hopefully she'll find a loving home she deserves, poor angel. 
Before SM I had no idea Amish ran puppy mills operations....I thought they lived by a strong moral principles....gosh, how naïve I was...I guess the greed is everywhere these days...


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

Michelle, Do you know the rescue group or shelter contact information? I don't see it on the fb posting. I'll repost if I can get that information.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*

Contact info*


Vicki Groves, My Young and Old Furbabies Rescue

Phone(740) 472-9828

Email [email protected]

40275 St Rt 255,, Woodsfield, Ohio 43793

http://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...z2o7I76Doxg4skhbSZx6SoAwCWK4LzGx_81iKhTQw&s=1


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She's on my FB page, should be able to see her

https://www.facebook.com/michelle.robison3


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a little beauty, I hope someone takes this sweetheart home soon.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Jeeze...so hard to see this. Hope she gets scooped up soon!


----------

